# 1st over/under - choke advice



## buckshot01

I put a similar post in the shooting section, but thought I would try this forum as well.

I've finally made the move from pump shotguns to an over/under. I I have a Ruger Red Label with an Imp. Cyl and a modified choke.

My question: Are there different schools of thought on which barrel to put each choke? I feel like I would put the Imp Cyl on top and the modified below and then work to establish that habit in my shooting. But I don't really know how or why to make the decision. Any thoughts?

It seems like there might be some differences between the barrels and how my eye or cheek line up with the location of the barrel but I really don't know what to expect with a move to this style shotgun from the pump. It'll be a good experiment this year.

Thanks...


----------



## 2ESRGR8

Typically the bottom barrel is fired first in a O/U.
I'm not sure of the technical term for it but it is supposed to slow muzzle rise so a follow up shot can be done more accurately.

Top-Mod
Bottom-IC


----------



## ccavacini

2ESRGR8 said:


> Typically the bottom barrel is fired first in a O/U.
> I'm not sure of the technical term for it but it is supposed to slow muzzle rise so a follow up shot can be done more accurately.
> 
> Top-Mod
> Bottom-IC


 
Yep that---but
Top IC
Bottom Skeet


----------



## Rugergundog

I think a lot depends on the gun you are shooting, the ammo brand and even the bird you are after.

My trusty ole' stoeger 20ga shoots a pattern that is useless with a skeet or IMP tube. I use mod in top and bottom or i can't hit a damn thing.


----------



## DiversWelcome

ccavacini said:


> Yep that---but
> Top IC
> Bottom Skeet


Ditto on that


----------



## Hoppe's no.10

buckshot01 said:


> I put a similar post in the shooting section, but thought I would try this forum as well.
> 
> I've finally made the move from pump shotguns to an over/under. I I have a Ruger Red Label with an Imp. Cyl and a modified choke.
> 
> My question: Are there different schools of thought on which barrel to put each choke? I feel like I would put the Imp Cyl on top and the modified below and then work to establish that habit in my shooting. But I don't really know how or why to make the decision. Any thoughts?
> 
> It seems like there might be some differences between the barrels and how my eye or cheek line up with the location of the barrel but I really don't know what to expect with a move to this style shotgun from the pump. It'll be a good experiment this year.
> 
> Thanks...


In the pre-choke tube days when O/Us came with fixed chokes the more open choke was ALWAYS the lower barrel. It has to do with the recoil being more inline, the shotgun coming back straighter, less muzzle jump thus quicker recovery for the second shot. High end single shot trap barrels that are meant to go on an O/U receiver are called - unsingles. The barrel is up against the lower part of the O/U receiver and the cartridge is fired by the lower firing pin. The space between this low barrel and the eye line of the shooter is compensated for by an exaggerated and very high vent rib - very expensive to produce but very effective - why? Because it keeps recoil more under control even though there is no second shot. The people who build these expensive unsingles know what they're doing.

Just curious - why do you want to fire the upper barrel first?

Hioppe's no.10

Now it is possible to buy trap combos with an O/U barrel for trap doubles and a single barrel for trap singles that is up high in the receiver and fired by the upper firing pin - this is not an unsingle - but rather a less expensive way to produce "trap combos." Have shot both and the unsingle is more effective for reasons stated above.


----------



## buckshot01

Thanks for the replies. Very interesting info on the high vent ribs as I have seen these guns in the past and believed there must be a function to that vent rib.

I don't really want to shoot the upper barrel first, that was just my natural inclination for some reason. I accept the info I've received. Managin barrel jump within the sight picture seems to be the main reason for going with the lower first. Not one to buck tradition, that will be the barrel that downs a grouse in a few weeks.


----------



## Double Gun

If the guns a 12 I'd buy a cyl choke for grouse.


----------



## denyag

bottom barrel first shot, practice with tighter chokes (clays) and open up for field CYL/SKeet early to Improved/Mod late depending on conditions.


----------



## dogwhistle

you can shoot them in whatever order you please. muzzle jump will be a small factor. especially if thats a 20 red label. they are heavy and wont have much recoil.

1st bbl- cyl, skt or imp cyl
2nd bbl- skt, imp cyl or mod.


----------



## BradU20

My grandpa shoots top barrel first so when he kills things on the fist shot it is easier for him to reload the top barrel. 

He's well aware you are supposed to shoot the bottom first, but chooses otherwise.


----------



## dogwhistle

there isnt much difference in bbl flip between the bottom or top bbl first.

granddad sounds like a practical guy.


----------



## Rugergundog

Well if "ya" do it right it should only take one shot any how right?


----------

